# need outside opinion



## Glacialiceland (Nov 14, 2010)

so lately my I have been having a hard time at work, I cant get pregnant and I just feel like I cant catch a break which has led me to really need space from certain people not because they are doing anything to me in particular but because I just dont want to be near them my sister in law in particular, (husbands sister) So the story there is that she uses my life at times as a place of refuge and I am ok with that at times but like I said I dont even have that right now so I really need some control over me life an alone time is a way for me to get that, anyway, so my mother has severe guilt issues and loves my sister in law because she is sweet I have to admit but my mother out of guilt goes over my head and invites her to everything going on in my life and then she doesnt even understand why I am upset does this makes sense.....


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Please, use punctuation! It's very hard to follow such a story when poorly written.

Seems to me you either have an issue with SIL that you aren't willing to confront, or you are dumping all your frustrations onto her. Does it have to do with your infertility, like she has kids or has said something insensitive? Tell her that is hard for you, that you are sorry it upsets you. Don't ruin a relationship out of fear of talking about it; if she is a nice person, SIL will understand. 

Stop going to functions if they are too difficult right now and seek out your family in smaller get-togethers. 

But, infertility is hard emotionally so get some counseling. Good luck.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Glacialiceland said:


> does this makes sense.....


Well, no. This paragraph resembles a runaway freight train--as an old high school English teacher used phrase it.

I'm glad sisters attempted to offer advice.:scratchhead:


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I've missed the point entirely.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Please redo and we can try to offer some constructive advice.


----------



## 20thcentury (Dec 9, 2010)

I understand, my brothers not yet wife is always trying to hide out at our place because she is having a hard time at home, and I love her to death but sometimes I just want time for me and my hubby, and sometimes all you need to do is tell her you need your space for a little bit. It wont hurt her feelings, she will understand. And as far as your mom goes tell her too. That should be all you need to do. If they love you they will understand.


----------

